# taking my rottweiler to mallorca



## andriab (May 22, 2009)

Hi all

My hubby and I are moving to Mallorca - south west - hopefully December or January. I have read at the Consulate that rottweilers are on the spanish dangerous dogs register and there are all sorts of stuff I have to do but I dont know where to start! I need a licence and various other things - do i do this before or when i get there???? My rottie is just having his passport done, he is micro chipped, attended training, is well behaved and a big softie who is great with other dogs and people. He has been behavioural and temperment tested when he was younger and he is now aged 4.

Can anyone help??? PLEASE

I am over in mallorca in a couple of weeks and we have friends there but i cant wait till then!

Any help appreciated xxxxxxx

Andria x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know that Spain has a dangerous dogs register and certain dogs have to wear muzzles and be kept on a lead or chain unless in theior own compound.... summat like that. I would suggest you phone DEFRA, who are the governing body for animal advise, health, transfers and stuff, they may help or advise unless anyone on here can help????

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> I know that Spain has a dangerous dogs register and certain dogs have to wear muzzles and be kept on a lead or chain unless in theior own compound.... summat like that.
> 
> Jo xxx



There's a few expats that should be on a dangerosu register and many should have to wear muzzles and kept chained up :lol:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

We brought two Rotties.....the Spanish are terrified of them. Border controls don't want to know either!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> We brought two Rotties.....the Spanish are terrified of them. Border controls don't want to know either!


How long ago tho? I think they've tightened up a bit on their dangerous dogs act over here recently? 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> How long ago tho? I think they've tightened up a bit on their dangerous dogs act over here recently?
> 
> Jo xx


Nov 2005! Just make sure all papers are in order and have muzzles handy.

We don't have to bother with that cos the Police know us and the dogs.....very often the children in the street will walk along with us holding their leads! The kids love em!


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

:lol::lol:


XTreme said:


> We brought two Rotties.....the Spanish are terrified of them. Border controls don't want to know either!


Does that go for all rottweilers? If so, where can I get a muzzzle to fit the wife. I know Jo, she's gona kill me if she reads this. I like to live on the edge:lol:.


----------



## andriab (May 22, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks for the messages - when i read the consulate page i was really worried we would not be able to get him over and i could not leave him, no way! when we move i will be on my own 2 weeks of the month as hubby works on oil rigs and as i have no kids i need him! 

like the comments about muzzling expats n the wife lol

so does anyone know how i get this licence? 

cheers everyone, Andria xx


----------



## andriab (May 22, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Nov 2005! Just make sure all papers are in order and have muzzles handy.
> 
> We don't have to bother with that cos the Police know us and the dogs.....very often the children in the street will walk along with us holding their leads! The kids love em!


hiya - do u live in mallorca then and if so whereabouts? thanks


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No....don't live in Mallorca I'm afraid.


----------

